# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Singapore Fish Shops sell Python cleaning product?

## Star-flog

Anyone try this : 

Python No Spill Clean and Fill Kits and Accessories

"Python manufactures this truly unique system. Makes water changes easy, designed to drain and fill aquariums plus use as a gravel vacuum. No need to carry heavy buckets of water to and from your tank, just hook this up to a faucet and siphon out water and then fill with fresh. Kit includes: hose, gravel tube, switch, faucet pump and adapter, and hose connectors. Available in a variety of sizes; just measure the approximate length from your tank to the nearest sink and order the size that's best for your set up. The Python Porter keeps tubing coiled properly when not in use, water/mildew resistant"  :Well done:  

Whether LFS sell this? If you have many tanks and changing water weekly. this cleaning kits can be a big help!

----------


## benny

If I'm not mistaken, Pet Mart at Serangoon North Ave 2 should have it. Call them to confirm.

Cheers,

----------


## Star-flog

> If I'm not mistaken, Pet Mart at Serangoon North Ave 2 should have it. Call them to confirm.
> 
> Cheers,


 Yes, I would get one if they have it. 

Since started this planted tank hobby, already 'develop' the backaches especially if you've a few tanks in differnt corner of your place.  :Grin:  Using basket is no joke..and has been looking for such as product for quite sometime..

----------


## ranmasatome

SF..ig you going let me know hor...maybe i go get one... :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

I've seen a set for sale somewhere though I can't recall where.

Some people are not too keen on this product. Surf the web for product reviews.

----------


## loupgarou

actually hor, you better check it out in operation before you buy something like this. I generally find a reel hose + a pump to push water out much quicker.

----------


## stormhawk

Err.. the item works nicely but the price isn't very nice either. Like I said, do a web search for a product review on this item. I'm sure there'll be enough info to judge the capability of this item.

The pump (don't know which type you talking about) and the hose works. However all you need is a hand-pump and the standard siphon hose attachment set sold at the LFS. Electric pumps are pretty cumbersome.

----------


## Star-flog

> I've seen a set for sale somewhere though I can't recall where.
> 
> Some people are not too keen on this product. Surf the web for product reviews.


 Checked already. The 42 reviews are all positive. please see this link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews...ils.php?id=904  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## stormhawk

Hmm.. a check on Pet Mart's website doesn't show any Python products in their catalog online. Its best to call to enquire. I've not seen this for sale for a long long time.

The price was quite high the last time I saw it.

----------


## juggler

> Err.. the item works nicely but the price isn't very nice either. Like I said, do a web search for a product review on this item. I'm sure there'll be enough info to judge the capability of this item.
> 
> The pump (don't know which type you talking about) and the hose works. However all you need is a hand-pump and the standard siphon hose attachment set sold at the LFS. Electric pumps are pretty cumbersome.


I used a biological pump (my mouth!) to star the siphon going. With a long hose and a gadget (available from Nature Aquarium or DIY) similar to the below, water change is a breeze as well.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

No need to use biological pump or any pump for that matter. A long hose should suffice. All you need to do to start the siphon is to attach one end of the hose to the tap and turn the tap on. The other end must be inside the tank and underwater. Wait until the air in the hose is being pushed out by the tap water and then you switch off the tap. When you disconnect the hose from the tap, there will be water flowing out. That will also start the siphon effect pulling water out from the tank. Simple right!?

----------


## Star-flog

> I used a biological pump (my mouth!) to star the siphon going. With a long hose and a gadget (available from Nature Aquarium or DIY) similar to the below, water change is a breeze as well.


 Wow, this looks heavy duty and can incidentially knock your tank glass. Must handle with care..  :Smile:

----------


## Star-flog

> No need to use biological pump or any pump for that matter. A long hose should suffice. All you need to do to start the siphon is to attach one end of the hose to the tap and turn the tap on. The other end must be inside the tank and underwater. Wait until the air in the hose is being pushed out by the tap water and then you switch off the tap. When you disconnect the hose from the tap, there will be water flowing out. That will also start the siphon effect pulling water out from the tank. Simple right!?


 It supposes to be a simple and easy operation with their technology/innovation to worth the extra money. Your method is primitive of normal hose working principle. Honestly, I don't know but reckon should be something more than that....  :Angel:

----------


## juggler

> No need to use biological pump or any pump for that matter. A long hose should suffice. All you need to do to start the siphon is to attach one end of the hose to the tap and turn the tap on. The other end must be inside the tank and underwater. Wait until the air in the hose is being pushed out by the tap water and then you switch off the tap. When you disconnect the hose from the tap, there will be water flowing out. That will also start the siphon effect pulling water out from the tank. Simple right!?


Mmm... why didn't I think of that?  :Exasperated:  

Star: Yeah - have to be careful not to anyhow swing it at the glass. There are similar plastic ones available. Eg. I saw something like a u-tube with a tap at C328 for a few $. Probably can use that in place of my DIY one.

I used to try finding the Python product locally but no luck. So I DIY my own.
There are just so many ways to drain your tank. I am just sharing what I do.  :Smile:

----------


## Star-flog

The secret is out!  :Grin:  

Please read this very interesting review http://www.cloudytanks.com/reviews/filters/python.html

----------


## Goondoo

> The secret is out!  
> 
> Please read this very interesting review http://www.cloudytanks.com/reviews/filters/python.html





> Conclusions
> 
> I've owned my Python for over 10 years and I can't imagine not having it around. It allows me to both change the water in my aquariums and clean the gravel without getting a drop of water on the floors. For those worried about dechlorinating the water, my experience has been I can add the dechlorinator while the Python is refilling the tank. Not one of my freshwater fish have ever shown any side effects from adding the dechlorinator while refilling the tank. This isn't to say there are fish species out there that might suffer. It's just I haven't run into them.
> 
> I consider the Python one of those must-own pieces of equipment. It will save you years of hassles on water changes and your fish will live a healthier life.


I had never used pails for water changes unless it is for my nano tank. So the conclusions attached above from the site is already what I had been doing since 20 over years back just that I never own such "cute" looking plastic taps.

Seriously, I still cannot tell the difference worth any much cash over the primitive method BFG had advised... I had did water alone using my 10m PVC pipe for my 4x2x2 with a plastic bag and two huge size clothe pegs. 

I do think many are interested to know what this Python can do that people like us using the "cave man" methods can't achieve. I believe you had did enough research on this product and might be able to advise us.  :Smile:

----------


## Star-flog

> I had never used pails for water changes unless it is for my nano tank. So the conclusions attached above from the site is already what I had been doing since 20 over years back just that I never own such "cute" looking plastic taps.
> 
> Seriously, I still cannot tell the difference worth any much cash over the primitive method BFG had advised... I had did water alone using my 10m PVC pipe for my 4x2x2 with a plastic bag and two huge size clothe pegs. 
> 
> I do think many are interested to know what this Python can do that people like us using the "cave man" methods can't achieve. I believe you had did enough research on this product and might be able to advise us.


 I wish I could provide the user experience on this 'innovative' product but still searching for one to buy in Singapore...Just base on 42 all positive reviews, the product must has its merit. If not, all of the users must be dumb to pay the extra.  :Wink:  

It's kind of interesting to know any particular reason why you use plastic bag and two cloth pegs (to secure the pipe?). I did try using mouth to suck-out the water but it's no joke when you happened to suck too hard..

----------


## juggler

I read the review and one thing puzzled me:

_"Step 7 Turn on your faucet and drain the water from your aquarium"_

Does it mean that there's some clean water going to waste while draining water from our tanks?

----------


## Star-flog

> I read the review and one thing puzzled me:
> 
> _"Step 7 Turn on your faucet and drain the water from your aquarium"_
> 
> Does it mean that there's some clean water going to waste while draining water from our tanks?


 My best guess,  :Angel:  this may their so called 'innovation'. When the faucet is on, it should stop the tap water running and as the same time the system will suck the water out from your tank...(no more using mouth method)

----------


## juggler

> I did try using mouth to suck-out the water but it's no joke when you happened to suck too hard..


It is safe if you got a long hose. Once the water get over the top, the siphoning action begins. For info, I use a 14m long at home.
Or else fill the hose with water as BFG suggested before doing the siphon.

SF: When you have got the Python, please give us a review too. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## loupgarou

the python appears to use clean water to in the initial stage to start the siphon running (much similar to the venturi effect), not sure what happens once you turn it off.

http://www.thekrib.com/Filters/python.html
http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/g...al_pagesid=329

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...&N=2004+113165


Look at this link for a close up on the pictures/diagrams and you would guess how it works.

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/p_python_no_spill.htm

----------


## juggler

Two more links on the product:

http://web.singnet.com.sg/~teosb1/python.html
http://www.pythonproducts.com/

----------


## juggler

See this pic at the manufacturer website:
http://www.pythonproducts.com/nospill.htm



If both ends of the hose is at the same level, how can we have a siphoning action? Not logical to me. I suspect some water must be coming to waste from the faucet to create that "venturi effect". Well -- I may be wrong.  :Grin: 

Added:

On the same page it says:

_"Environmentally Responsible!
Due to our powerful 7 to 1 suction ratio, cleaning your tank uses about the same amount of water as flushing your toilet."_

Proof that some clean water is used. But sounds very little as they claimed.

----------


## BFG

Guys, my method will start automatically once the hose has been filled with water and the hose end that is attached to the tap is removed and that end is drop near the drain pipe in the toilet. There is no need to 'suck' the hose at all! I really find that disgusting! The other end of the hose must remain underwater in the tank. If that end in the tank is being removed and above the water, the siphon effect will immediately end. No need to buy some overhyped or overrated product. You just need a rubber hose that will fit your tap. That's all to it! Really!

Need a demonstration?

----------


## Star-flog

> Guys, my method will start automatically once the hose has been filled with water and the hose end that is attached to the tap is removed and that end is drop near the drain pipe in the toilet. There is no need to 'suck' the hose at all! I really find that disgusting! The other end of the hose must remain underwater in the tank. If that end in the tank is being removed and above the water, the siphon effect will immediately end. No need to buy some overhyped or overrated product. You just need a rubber hose that will fit your tap. That's all to it! Really!
> 
> Need a demonstration?


 Theoretically, it should work. 
Again, it's really not as easy on practice even you have a bucket just below the fish tank not even mentioned when you've a sink/toilet 10 metres away. You've to run to both ends and to make sure the water in the hose etc. also level of water can be different to achieve if the sink happen to be level or higher than the tank. 
Therefore a product with a siphone power 'automatically' will be very nice.

----------


## Star-flog

> Two more links on the product:
> 
> http://web.singnet.com.sg/~teosb1/python.html
> http://www.pythonproducts.com/


 Thanks for the links.
This product already "sold" to me. I'm convinced this is the right tool, can't wait to have one. Changing of water is actually worst part of this hobby and hope this product change all that...

----------


## BFG

It's not just theoretically but I am doing it at every water change.  :Grin:

----------


## juggler

> Guys, my method will start automatically once the hose has been filled with water and the hose end that is attached to the tap is removed and that end is drop near the drain pipe in the toilet. There is no need to 'suck' the hose at all! I really find that disgusting! The other end of the hose must remain underwater in the tank. If that end in the tank is being removed and above the water, the siphon effect will immediately end. No need to buy some overhyped or overrated product. You just need a rubber hose that will fit your tap. That's all to it! Really!
> 
> Need a demonstration?


ha ha ha ... no need lah ... I tried that before and it didn't suit my taste.  :Smile: 
The reason is because I didn't like the streams of big bubbles coming out from the tank end of the hose as it is being filled with water. It scares my fish. Anyway, the clean water in the hose is going to be drained away again after preparing for the siphon. A bit wasted.

I am glad every one has their favourite method of water change and has fine-tuned it to their routine.

I try to keep mind open to new ideas, products or technologies.  :Smile:  

Cheers!

----------


## Star-flog

> If I'm not mistaken, Pet Mart at Serangoon North Ave 2 should have it. Call them to confirm.
> 
> Cheers,


 Hi Benny, you're right. I called just now confirmed they've such product and selling forty ++ sing dollar.

----------


## arclaveus

Do they haf the algae mitten? It looks rather interesting  :Grin:

----------


## Star-flog

More end-users experience: http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9773

----------


## jhansolo

> Hi Benny, you're right. I called just now confirmed they've such product and selling forty ++ sing dollar.


I thought it is going to be more than that. I think it is better to use a connecting powerhead to create the movement.

----------


## Star-flog

> I thought it is going to be more than that. I think it is better to use a connecting powerhead to create the movement.


 I plan to go down to Petmart tomorrow to buy this Python and will give your guys some review on this equipment......

----------


## benny

> I plan to go down to Petmart tomorrow to buy this Python and will give your guys some review on this equipment......


We would really appreciate that.

Cheers,

----------


## Star-flog

Got myself a 25 foot Python Standard model today from Petmart. Quite expensive, paid S$60 for it. Made in USA and quality is good. Will give your guys some review once I put it into use...

----------


## Goondoo

> Got myself a 25 foot Python Standard model today from Petmart. Quite expensive, paid S$60 for it. Made in USA and quality is good. Will give your guys some review once I put it into use...


hmmm... I volunteer my tank for you to test  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Star-flog

I purchased this piece of cleaning equipment: 25 feet Python (Standard model) yesterday. After set up and used and tested it on various tank positions, my personal verdict: *the product serves well on its intended purpose.*   :Well done:  

Hope this brief user experience and review can provide some reference for those may plan/intend to buy this product in near future. 

 :Idea:  *First Impression & Quality (7.0/10)*
The LFS tucked away Python in the upper level of the storage and hidden by others product. It must have been forgotten the existence of the product by the new sales shop assistance only the shop owner knows where they are.

The poor guy has to take a ladder to unloaded everything and revealed 2 packs of 25 feet Python (one is original packing & one is clear plastic) & 1 extension tube. And with dusts covered all overall. 

It seems to be the product has been stocked for long time and hardly anyone enquiry on this product. Also, after being told selling at S$65 because it made in USA and the tubes are very good quality, I was hesitated a little! After some negotiation, we settled the deal for 60 bucks. 

Therefore the first impression on this product is not entirely positive.

The original packing in big plastic bag printed with very big and marketing phases:
	No Spill, Clean and Fill
	Aquarium Maintenance System  The Aquarium Owners Friend
	Complete Ready-To-Use System
	All FDA Approved non-toxic materials (Good quality  :Well done:  )
	Non-electric / operates on water pressure 
	Cleans gravel & under gravel filter without removal during water change
	Eliminates tank teardowns, buckets & Siphons forever!
	Made with Pride in the U.S.A.

It appeared to be a usual Americans marketing slogan!  :Jump for joy:  

The 25 feet standard model package includes:-
	A) Universal Adaptor  attaching the pump to any faucet
	B) Faucet Pump  creates strong suction to clean, has reverse flow feature fore easy refilling
	C) Open/close switch  manually controls removal of water and refilling with clean fresh water
	D) Clear Gravel Tube  Does into the gravel for cleaning and into the tank for refilling
	E) FDA-Approved, Non-toxic clear, flexible tubing  carries water to and from the tank
	F) Two little instruction manuals

 :Idea:  *Ease of use & Effectiveness (8.8/10)*
The two brief product instructions manual (F) was poorly printed in original colored paper. After some struggling trying to fix the Universal Adaptor (A) to HDB existing tap, the rest of operations are now easy.

I was particularly curious how the suction power was generated and obviously more interested in cleaning part (to suck the water from the tank). The filling part is rather straight forward, just like original hose.

How the siphon suction power generated? It mainly operates through water power pressure which means if the tap water pressure is high (when you turn to max,) the suction will be great.

	First the siphon flexible tubing (E) needs to be cleared of water. 

	Connect the Faucet Pump (B) to the Universal Adaptor, very easy done and pull the ring of Faucet Pump downward.

	Put the Clear Grave Tube (D) in upright position in the tank

	On your water tap to the maximum power and once the water is running, switch on the Open/close switch (C) on the siphon tube controlled. At this moment, the siphon suction power is generated and you can actually see the water running from tank water straight up to the sink. Amazing! No more mouth method. So far so good and its working. The dirty water now all running toward the sink

	Turn off the tap water and the suction continues until about 30% tank water sucked out.

For the experiments, I used kitchen sink (~ 3 feet height) & hose length is 25 feet (7.62 meter) and placed a bucket (simulate the tank in various position around 5 meter away from the sink)

	Test 1: Tank above the water point (your tap in the sink)
The whole operation running very smoothly and working like a charm, great product.

	Test 2 : Tank level with water point
The siphon power just as great and water running in the tube from tank toward sink is interesting to watch. Great!

	Test 3: Tank below water point (~ 0.5 feet)
The siphon power getting a little weak but its still no problem. Nice...

	Test 4: Tank 1 feet below water point
The siphon power getting weaker but suction power is still there but the flow is slower. No problem.

	Test 5: Tank 2 feet below water point
At this point, this product wont work anymore. The water was running from tank which was placed at 2 feet below sink at 5 meter away. The water stopped at the edge of the sink. Unfortunately, the product failed at this point but I suspected my water pressure was not as strong and probably not to the maximum yet as I stay at 14 levels in HDB flat.

 :Idea:  *Value for Money (6.5/10)*
No one would believe that this basic product with all the tubing, connectors etc cost 60 bucks. Based on Singapore market price, it should be selling at below S$30. Over priced!!

If you look at aquarium hobbyist point of view, the product serves its intended purpose well above the marks. Although still expensive, but based on long term investment, I believe I got the right piece of aquarium cleaning system. To save me a lot of energy, backpain of lifting the water bucket etc and additionally, Im now looking forward more to changing water (weekly or bi-weekly) and believe it would be beneficial to all my tanks. Before, I was subconsciously delayed as long as possible all my weekly tank cleaning and changing water.

Again, if you got only 2ft tank or below, this product would not be particularly useful but any tank size 3ft and above, this equipment would help you, I think personally.

 :Idea:  *Overall (8.5/10)*
Would I regret buying this equipment? No.

First I was a little disappointed; after reading 42 reviews how great the product was etc. therefore the expectation was too high, after seeing a relatively simple product. Nevertheless, if given the same circumstance, I would buy again.

Only think I regretted was I should have brought the 50 feet long hose instead of 25 feet (unfortunately the LFS only has 25 feet and no other choice). Although they do stock 20 feet long extension tube so it can be used to clean and fill tank in every corner of your home. Unfortunately, this optional extension tube costs S$40, too much. 

But I reckon the length of the tube is not great deal of problem as I can purchase a similar size tube from any LFS and just simply tie its together to extend the overall length.

Hope this is useful and if you need any further information/clarification, do send me a reply post.....

----------


## benny

Excellent review. 

At a later point in time, do you mind if we add this to a product review section?

Cheers,

----------


## Star-flog

> Excellent review. 
> 
> At a later point in time, do you mind if we add this to a product review section?
> 
> Cheers,


 My pleasure !!  :Wink:

----------


## Star-flog

This online shop offer one of the best price around http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...&N=2004+113159.

Have a look...

----------


## stormhawk

Star,

The prices are in USD. Factoring in the estimated exchange rate for the USD to SGD and using the offer price of USD 22.99 for the 25 feet model, it costs about SGD 38. Sounds like a good deal right? Actually nope. You need to factor in shipping costs and convert that bit into SGD to get a total cost. In the end, you might end up paying more than SGD $60 you paid for your 25 feet set.

However they will not ship to Singapore. Information is listed on their website. They will only ship to the continental USA, their territories and American military bases only.

----------


## Star-flog

> Star,
> 
> The prices are in USD. Factoring in the estimated exchange rate for the USD to SGD and using the offer price of USD 22.99 for the 25 feet model, it costs about SGD 38. Sounds like a good deal right? Actually nope. You need to factor in shipping costs and convert that bit into SGD to get a total cost. In the end, you might end up paying more than SGD $60 you paid for your 25 feet set.
> 
> However they will not ship to Singapore. Information is listed on their website. They will only ship to the continental USA, their territories and American military bases only.


 If I knew this price before, I would bargain even harder to get the price down further.  :Crying:  
Anyone knows normal water hose, how much per meter or feet in those hardware shop? (fish shop tends to be more expensive)

----------


## stormhawk

Normal water hose pretty cheap. Shouldn't cost more than $1.00 per metre.

However some of them get too stiff over time. One my friend uses those Hozelock or Claber type hose reels. Works quite well for such applications. Using some pieces of PVC you can make a pretty good fit.  :Smile: 

However those cheap hoses at the hardware stores are also a good buy. If they get too stiff you can just go out and get a new one.  :Wink:  

Erm.. I don't think you can bargain that kind of price down. At SGD $60 its pretty expensive but as you said, a worthwhile buy. If you factor in the shipping costs they paid to import the item from the US, SGD $60 only gives them a very small margin of profit. The base price for the item, based on the offer price (USD $22.99) on that website is already SGD $38. If you go by the original pricing on the website at USD 28.99, its already about SGD $48. So you paid an extra $12 SGD for the item. That barely covers the shipping costs they might have initially paid to import that item.  :Huh?:

----------


## Star-flog

> Normal water hose pretty cheap. Shouldn't cost more than $1.00 per metre.
> 
> However some of them get too stiff over time. One my friend uses those Hozelock or Claber type hose reels. Works quite well for such applications. Using some pieces of PVC you can make a pretty good fit. 
> 
> However those cheap hoses at the hardware stores are also a good buy. If they get too stiff you can just go out and get a new one.  
> 
> Erm.. I don't think you can bargain that kind of price down. At SGD $60 its pretty expensive but as you said, a worthwhile buy. If you factor in the shipping costs they paid to import the item from the US, SGD $60 only gives them a very small margin of profit. The base price for the item, based on the offer price (USD $22.99) on that website is already SGD $38. If you go by the original pricing on the website at USD 28.99, its already about SGD $48. So you paid an extra $12 SGD for the item. That barely covers the shipping costs they might he initially paid to import that item.


 Okay, let say we base on S$1 per meter/39", If I want to buy another 25 feet (300") and approx. 7.7 meters and that mean about S$8. Not expensive...

----------


## stormhawk

Yeah its pretty cheap. Depends on which type though. Your neighbourhood hardware store should have plenty of choices.  :Wink:

----------


## bclee

> Star,
> 
> The prices are in USD. Factoring in the estimated exchange rate for the USD to SGD and using the offer price of USD 22.99 for the 25 feet model, it costs about SGD 38. Sounds like a good deal right? Actually nope. You need to factor in shipping costs and convert that bit into SGD to get a total cost. In the end, you might end up paying more than SGD $60 you paid for your 25 feet set.
> 
> However they will not ship to Singapore. Information is listed on their website. They will only ship to the continental USA, their territories and American military bases only.


I feel that they are reluctant to ship outside USA because they fear that they design is being copied and reproduced here in asia. I think is is not too difficult for it to be produced at a much lower price.

BC

----------


## loupgarou

I don't think that's a reasonable assumption since the technical diagrams as well as an understanding how the process works is readily available on the internet.

I believe its more of an issue of logistics and taxes as well as credit card processing/fraud and RMA issues.

----------


## bclee

> I don't think that's a reasonable assumption since the technical diagrams as well as an understanding how the process works is readily available on the internet.
> 
> I believe its more of an issue of logistics and taxes as well as credit card processing/fraud and RMA issues.


I think that is reasonable. Now I am wondering whether anyone will be producing this in this region.

BC

----------


## stormhawk

The standard hand pump siphons that we find in our local LFS does a pretty good job. In fact with the addition of extra lengths of rubber hoses, we can get a pretty cheap alternative to the Python product.

Both work on the same principles anyway.

Like the Wolf (loupgarou) has said, its a matter of logistics, etc. The reason why some US suppliers do not want to send their items out of the US is simple.

Counterfeits are a-plenty in our region and some are blatant misrepresentations of certain brands. Even their packaging is a near copy of the original packaging of a branded product.

Another reason why local distributors do not import these items is that they're hard to sell due to high cost. If one compares the cost of the Python item with a normal cheap hand-pump siphon, they'd naturally go for the cheaper option, in this case the hand-pump siphon.

So there's many reasons to explain why this item is so hard to find and why some suppliers in the US do not ship outside of the US.

----------


## Star-flog

Already, there is a similar product in US market.

"No more carrying pails of water to and from your aquarium! The Ultimate Gravel Vac is a complete clean, drain and fill kit that connects directly to your sink faucet. It allows you to automatically begin siphoning by simply turning on your sink faucet once connected. Next, begin cleaning by inserting the Fish-Saver Cleaning Claw into the aquarium gravel and moving it from side to side or front to rear. In addition, you have complete control of the water flow during cleaning and refilling of your aquarium. By adjusting the water flow during cleaning, you are able to insure that the maximum amount of dirt is removed with the minimum amount of water. The Ultimate Gravel Vac Kit comes with 50 of hose"

----------


## Star-flog

For your info only. JBL in Germany also has the similar product (Auqa In-Out). see photo below

----------


## jhansolo

Hey Star-flog, mind sharing the time taken to empty out your tank. My current water changing routine is a little over 10 mins to empty out 155L using a 1200L/Hr powerhead + gravity, cheers

----------


## Star-flog

> Hey Star-flog, mind sharing the time taken to empty out your tank. My current water changing routine is a little over 10 mins to empty out 155L using a 1200L/Hr powerhead + gravity, cheers


 Hi, honestly I did not time how long it took to clean the 3ft tank but surely more than 10 mins (from the moment I took up the equipment, done with water changing etc and put back the equipment). Once it set-up, I just read book and do other things and came back again on and off to check. That it.

Speed is not the main concern (for me at least) but rather just make the clean/changing water a little easy.....

----------


## stormhawk

Star-flog, I think both boxes from JBL and the other US product are showing the same image on their packaging??.

Probably made by a single company but supplied to both JBL and the other US company.

For me I'll just stick with my el' cheapo hand-powered siphon with a super long hose attachment.  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

er guys, all this is about water out of tank... i use the good old long hose and suck...  :Laughing:  but no lip on the hose...  :Grin:  just mouth on the ring made with thumb and index clamped over the hose  :Laughing:  . it's just that fish s$%^ in the water.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i also use one of those hand pumps that start the siphon going when i can find it. always lost in some flowerpot in garden. stupid cat i think...

anyway i would like to poll how many of you guys store your water in large drums/water tanks [to declorinate/aerate/], or just pump it back in thru the tap and add dechlorinator or other means, eg collect rainwater, RO from tap?

just curious. can we make a poll? moderator-???

i myself aerate with airstone a 100 litre tong sampah[ingeniously hidden], keep the tap water a week for water change with minimal anti chlorine chemicals. i use a 50w resun powerhead to pump water back in.
absolutely no buckets, just those suction cups to hold hose in place when i turn on pump.

i mark exactly how much 1/3 water change is on fishtank and calculated how much exactly i need to fill the tong sampah. so no overflowing if i forgot to turn off the pump. i also have noisy timer set to two minutes!

the reason being is i often flood the house...[5x already in different houses]

if you have time to read this....

i once left the tap on filling the tub in the bathroom. 
i went downstairs and got caught up watching 'beauty and the beast' when drip drip drip... er wassup? 
at first it didn't occur to me. then reality hits. 
i was up the stairs in two seconds and wah scene like titanic.

cd's floating around, iomega jazz and maxtor ext drive zapped, parquet tiles floating, magazines in 6 inches of water.[my room was big ~30'x15]

tub overflowed and drainage couldn't cope. it's really funny now...
had to throw divan because smell like belacan...

so whenever i see beauty and the beast on tv it brings a wry smile and only a few people geddit.[my ex housemates]
==========================
care to share your misery/misfortune turned farny story?

 :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Err.. the thread's about the Python product and the water going out of the tank bit is already obvious.  :Cool:  

I don't store water in drums etc. Don't have the space to house a drum. I change straight from the tap at night.  :Razz: 

If you're a forgetful person, all you need to do is to have an automatic water changer like the I-tub made by a local company. It uses a float switch and automatically cuts off water flow once the required level is hit. 

Unless however you're talking about filling bath tubs.. then you'll need some auto-draining system / auto cut-off system OR, you need to set your watch on alarm.  :Idea:

----------


## BFG

Stormhawk, the I-Tub is a water container meant to hold fresh clean water for topping up to the main tank. The I-Tub is connected to the Tubby-water top-up device, to control the amount of water to top up the main tank. The Tubby uses the float switch to control the water level for the main tank. If the water level in the main tank falls to a certain level, it will activate the Tubby to start pumping water from the I-Tub into the main tank. The I-Tub and the Tubby are not meant for a water changing device, it is just for topping up of water that is lost during evaporation.

Hope this helps!

----------


## juggler

BFG: For the I-Tub, what happens if there's no water to pump back to tank? Will it cause any problem? BTW - roughtly how much is such a device? I saw some pics at http://www.iaquatic.com/tubby.htm Is that the one?

----------


## StanChung

> Err.. the thread's about the Python product and the water going out of the tank bit is already obvious.  
> 
> I don't store water in drums etc. Don't have the space to house a drum. I change straight from the tap at night. 
> 
> If you're a forgetful person, all you need to do is to have an automatic water changer like the I-tub made by a local company. It uses a float switch and automatically cuts off water flow once the required level is hit. 
> 
> Unless however you're talking about filling bath tubs.. then you'll need some auto-draining system / auto cut-off system OR, you need to set your watch on alarm.


i am indeed a forgetful person,  :Grin:  dory.

and i keep very sensitive fish that cannot tolerate chlorine. discus la. the most books about one. i don't wanna stress them so i dechlorinate 100% before the water goes in the tank.

i like the idea of the i tub. i will look for a mini float to top up my aquarium?

i've seen lfs in kl with elaborate setup using water-closet float. it works because it's overflow system. i will post new thread regarding this as you have said this is some product thread.

 :Grin:

----------


## BFG

Juggler, the I-Tub is not the Tubby. The I-Tub is a custom made water container and/or sump made from acrylic. Tne Tubby is a separate device. This Tubby is the device that the float switch is attached to. The Tubby would cost ard $1xx if I'm not wrong. You will also need a small pump to pump water from the water container into the main tank. The pump is plugged to the Tubby as the Tubby is the controlling device which operate the pump. 

The container holding the fresh clean water need to be monitored. You have to prevent that container from running out of fresh clean water as the pump would be running if I'm not wrong. You could choose a larger container so the frequency of topping up that container would be lesser. The Tubby from the link you provided is the one we are discussing.

----------


## Fuzzy

There is an easier and far cheaper way to get a "Python" this thing is essentially a waterbed water changing kit.

Nothing fancy. You should be able to get one for $20 - $30 excluding the tubing from any furniture store that sells water beds.

Edit: and dang it I just realized I resurrected a post from 2005..
 :Opps:

----------

